# STATE FARM CANCELS MY HOMEOWNERS INS



## Marty (Aug 24, 2010)

Now I'm ticked. We initially put up a farm sign out front when we realized that paramedics could not locate our home to help my mother during a heart attack. Around here, you always need some kind of landmark to describe exactly where you are and at the time, and even now we don't have street signs.

Today we are informed by State Farm Insurance that due to our Farm Sign, we are running a business therefore they are going to cancel our homeowners insurance. Hus explained to them this is a Hobby Farm, agriculture etc. those are my personal horses, pets, etc. I obviously don't make money off of them, quite a joke in itself, but it made no difference. Does not matter if we have been insured with them for many years, always paid our premiums on time, etc. We are canceled.

I was getting ready to advertise for winter boarding to see if anyone wanted to board with me for a few months but gee whiz I didn't even get to do that.

The sign says "The Garrisons' Brave Little Prancers Miniature Horse Farm" and is 2 1/2' X 4'


----------



## Sandee (Aug 24, 2010)

Marty, there's a lot going on in the insurance industry right now due to new FEDERAL meddeling. We too got a cancelation (on a policy from them) and after calling our agent it was reinstated. Turns out it was a matter of they said we refused to sign a paper which we never got etc. I'm not saying it will work but I'd make a fuss if I were you. Never hurts to try.

By the way if you're not listed (such as on tax forms) as a business then I don't see how they can call you one. I know I'd like the tax exempt of being a business but we don't turn a profit (never have; never will) therefore can't be listed as a business.


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Aug 24, 2010)

Marty ,the same thing happened to my neighbor a couple of years ago with State farm Ins. But they didn't have a sign in front of their property. They had signs on their trailer which was parked in their front yard.


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 24, 2010)

Try Rural Insurance. State Farm cancelled us quite a few years ago when they found out we had more than two horses. Rural has been great! No issues with anything and they even insure horses and metal buildings (which some others don't).


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 24, 2010)

Marty you were quite obviously meant to find another insurance company.

We, all of us, trundle along in a groove because it's easiest, but I'll just bet you find a much better company, and probably a better deal to boot!


----------



## chandab (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sure you don't, especially right now, but I find it a bit amusing that an insurance company called State FARM has cancelled your insurance because you hung a sign saying "mini FARM".

My husband and I raised beef cattle so we are a farm and are insured as such, so something like this shouldn't be an issue for us, but you never know with the way companies seem to like to change policies with little to no notice.


----------



## wingnut (Aug 24, 2010)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Marty you were quite obviously meant to find another insurance company.
> 
> We, all of us, trundle along in a groove because it's easiest, but I'll just bet you find a much better company, and probably a better deal to boot!



Wow! That really stinks!


----------



## Miniv (Aug 24, 2010)

I think "State FARM" insurance should change its name. It is TOTALLY MISLEADING. (They should be slapped down for that.) We checked them out years ago thinking they would give us "farm insurance"....Not.

We used Allstate for a number of years and our old agent allowed us to fudge with the company even when we became more than a hobby farm. Our agent retired and the new one checked us out and canceled us after 15 years.

Now we use Country Financial Insurance. They accept farms, just don't do your autos with them.

BTW, what State FARM Insurance pulled with you STINKS.


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2010)

It sounds like your agent is a real wonder to the industry. The situation makes no sense at all.


----------



## ruffian (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't bother calling "Farmer's Insurance". They don't do farms. When I called for a quote and they told me that, I went HUH??

We have Farm Bureau, but they aren't a national company. We have a Country Estate policy that covers the tractors, hay, animals etc, plus they can do a specific policy on individual animals.

It makes absolute sense that individuals can buy a jet ski that goes 90 mhp, a motor cycle that goes 150, and a snowmobile that does 200, but they won't do farms because of the nuisance possibility.


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, that really stinks. Technically, anyone that does consultant work should fall into the same catagory also.They are increasing the risk factor by increasing home traffic and potentially raising the risk for potential injuries, anythink like Pampered Chef, Mary Kay, Tastefully Simple, its all increasing the risk factor.

How rediculous, maybe they should take a look at our passionate hobbies and look at the figures, I know I wouldn't even qualify to claim myself as a bussiness or even for tax exempt status if I tried. For tax purposes , a bussiness can not have negative numbers on the books for 7 continous years or more. Hmmmm, Hay, feed, wormer, bedding, new barn, routine and emergency vet care, routine vaccinations, treats, gadgets like nippers, clippers, busy snackers, nope, I deffinately wouldn't make the cut as a bussiness on the books!


----------



## Barbie (Aug 24, 2010)

State Farm just looks for reasons to cancel people. You'll be well rid of them!!!

Barbie


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm on the other side, I love my State Farm Agents, they were great working with me when I bought my farm because its considered an unusual property ( the house and barn are one structure) they did suggest I get an unbrella policy for one million to cover the farm and anything that happens on it, thats $123 a year, I have no problem and I had more horses then than I do now. I think it has alot to do with the agents, I have known mine for 10 years now and my husband had SF for over 15 years before I met him.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 24, 2010)

State Farm did the same to us about 10 years ago. Marty we went with Farm Bureau and got more coverage on our home barns, equipement and cars. for a better price.


----------



## wingnut (Aug 24, 2010)

Marty: we have our house property and our farm property (separate deed from the house property) with a company called Brethern Mutual. They were one of the few insurance companies that does actual *farm* insurance policies that we found in our area (MD).


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 24, 2010)

OMG Marty!!






Well hey, if they keep canceling their customers, guess they will run themselves out of business eventually. That is ridiculous and as to the signs hanging on a trailer, that is really grasping for anything there!!!!!!!


----------



## Dona (Aug 24, 2010)

I FEEL YOUR ANGER MARTY!





State Farm did the same thing to us......went to Allstate, and then they did it too!





In doing much research after that....I found that many Insurance companies offer different products in different states. They cancelled the farm policies in our state because they had too many claims turned in by farms. So, they will cover farms in some states, but not others.

I am with American Family now. They do offer farm policies....at least for the time being! Who knows when that will change.


----------



## Solo Farms (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a similar story to tell. I just got a notice of cancellation by Pekin Insurance a month ago (it expires in December by way of nonrenewal) because I wanted to insure my new Jerald show cart and my new harness.	That was all. They insured everything else I have including the horse trailer and three vehicles and a camper. After questions about my minis (6 of them which they knew about when I bought the house and signed up with them), if any money was involved when you win in showing (not for me) and where do I keep them (on the 4 acres they insure with the house), where they stay (in the barn they insure). I explained this was just a hobby. They decided I wasn't worth the risk and dropped me. I don't write anything off, my animals are my pets and the only place the "farm" name appears is on my home email but they didn't see that because they contacted me by my work email. I have never sold any of the horses and don't claim to be a business of any type. I even sent them pictures of the cute little horses in the hopes that they would see how harmless they look (which they are).

You think they would have been happy getting more money instead of nothing. My agent is still trying to find another company to take me.

I thank everyone for the suggestions so I have options!

Amy


----------



## dgrminis (Aug 24, 2010)

ruffian said:


> We have Farm Bureau, but they aren't a national company. We have a Country Estate policy that covers the tractors, hay, animals etc, plus they can do a specific policy on individual animals.



We also have Farm Bureau and love them... We do EVERYTHING through them... Our horses/cattle/house/vehicles/property they are just great. If you have them in your area I really recomend them.


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 25, 2010)

I have American Family Insurance and they have been really great to work with!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 25, 2010)

People always ask me why we dont have a farm sign and when I tell them my insurance will cancel me they look at me like Im nuts. When we first moved here my agent told me in no uncertain terms DO NOT PUT UP A SIGN! He warned me that I would be canceled immediately if they drive by and see a farm sign.

Kay


----------



## Connie P (Aug 25, 2010)

Kay,

Just to alert you - I was cancelled by my homeowners insurance policy and have no sign out front. I have a website and if they google your name - wha-la - they can clearly look up your website.

I used to have Farm Bureau (not the one that cancelled me due to the farm) Good luck if you ever have to make a claim. That was a nightmare for us. We had to make one claim with them after a severe storm and it was truly a nightmare. They do not replace anything - they send their people out to fix everything. Not pretty.

Marty,

It is good to research insurance every year, whether it be homeowners, life, automobile etc..... It is another job, but more times than not I can reduce my rates.


----------



## Anne ABC (Aug 25, 2010)

This whole insurance thing is just tooooo crazy!!

We were with Shelter Insurance for 30 years doing the same thing we are doing now, sign included, only had more horses even a few exotics, etc. Never a problem, filed no claimes, nothing just paid our premium on time (automatic checking withdrawal) every month. I only wish I had such perfect people in my life




.

THEY MAILED US A LETTER LAST MONTH: GOING TO HAVE TO CANCEL!!

because of our sign which has our farm name and phone number only.

What is really funny though is we went across the street from their office to STATE FARM and they came our looked us over and wrote us a better policy with more coverage for $100.00, yes $100.00, a month less premium. We have our house 3 vechiles, two trailer, etc. insured. We are delighted that they decided to drop us, otherwise we would have most likely just gone on paying Shelter Insurance higher premium every month. In my opinion all insurance is a ripe off, but, you got to have it!


----------



## Marty (Aug 25, 2010)

Little Update:

They called me this morning and said they are trying to "save" our policy up at the main office. Besides having a farm sign they did google and saw my website and said it seems like I am in fact running a business because I have horses for sale.

At risk of sounding a bit cranky, at that point I told them I will be happy to take my business elsewhere if they so desire and I will not remove my farm sign and brought it to their attention that it does have our family name on it for location purposes since we do not have the luxury of having street signs, and it also does not advertise horses for sale on the sign itself. As for the horses for sale on my website I told them I do have horses for sale from time to time, I do not ever make a profit and it is agriculture etc. which I am entitiled to do so. Yadda yadda yadda. They'll let me know.... :arg! :arg! :arg!


----------



## Shari (Aug 25, 2010)

That is really sad they are being like that Marty. There is no excuse for them to drop your insurance.

And as far as I am concerned, they don't have the right to tell people wither they can sell animals or what ever from ones place. Its none of their business.

I have State Farm here but in this area, everyone has animals of some sort, so if they want to stay in business, they have to cover people with animals. On top of my Homeowner's insurance, I have a umbrella policy just to make sure.

Have also bundled our Car insurance and life insurance with them, too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 25, 2010)

Shari said:


> That is really sad they are being like that Marty. There is no excuse for them to drop your insurance.
> 
> And as far as I am concerned, they don't have the right to tell people wither they can sell animals or what ever from ones place. Its none of their business.
> 
> ...


I may be wrong, but I don't think any homeowner's policy will cover equines. On one's property or off. It may cover cattle or sheep or dogs, but it won't cover horses. I did a lot of calling around last year before a nursing home visit. Anyone who has horses is taking a chance. If an insurance company feels threatened by an insured party, that company probably will cancel. My horses are NOT covered in parades, nursing homes, Fair petting zoos, on the street, or even on my own property. I would have to have a special equine policy--which usually runs $300+ a year.

I hope I'm wrong. We have State Farm also. My son is an agent for Farmers. I talked to Farm Bureau and Independant. They all say the same thing.


----------



## Tony (Aug 25, 2010)

Call Farm Bureau. We have used them for over thirty years and my parents used them for years before that. They are also such a good organization of which to be a member because they support agriculture in many ways, including supporting politicians who are favorable to ag issues. I am currently the president of our county Farm Bureau and recommend them highly.


----------



## CyndiD (Aug 25, 2010)

Marty..me too...

My agent told me that having stallions on the property was a BIG liability!! I told him they were mini`s and apparently the big whigs in the Industry do not realize the size difference.

State Farm is not a company I could recommend..period..


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 25, 2010)

I never thought of it until my agent brought it up but... if someone coming to look at a horse or a puppy or whatever for sale gets hurt on your property- from a horse, dog, tripping in a hole, whatever the case is they will not cover anything due to the fact they were coming to purchase making you a business.. at least that is what my agent told me.


----------



## Shari (Aug 25, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I may be wrong, but I don't think any homeowner's policy will cover equines. On one's property or off. It may cover cattle or sheep or dogs, but it won't cover horses. I did a lot of calling around last year before a nursing home visit. Anyone who has horses is taking a chance. If an insurance company feels threatened by an insured party, that company probably will cancel. My horses are NOT covered in parades, nursing homes, Fair petting zoos, on the street, or even on my own property. I would have to have a special equine policy--which usually runs $300+ a year.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong. We have State Farm also. My son is an agent for Farmers. I talked to Farm Bureau and Independant. They all say the same thing.


No, but an Umbrella policy will.

(I just have my personal horse's and I don't breed.)

Same issues with Poachers trespassing on your land, hunting without permission, even though the whole place is posted every 10' "Keep out, Not hunting or Trespassing"... one of them hurt themselves, I am also covered. Those are the ones I worry about. They do wrong, break the law on every level but the homeowners get tagged for it.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 25, 2010)

We insure with Farm Family after discovering that the horses weren't covered at horse shows (or anywhere off our property) under normal homeowner's policies. We have several policies with them - the farm (an LLC) has its own policy and then Gary & I have homeowners with them. So clearly they know we are a "business" - but ironically we don't have a sign!


----------



## blueprintminis (Aug 25, 2010)

State Farm did this to me, without warning, several years ago. They said I had a "farm" and they don't insure farms. (Why do they call themselves State Farm I wonder?). Anyway, I was very concerned but in asking around I found several "horsey friends" who also have "farms" who were insured with Allstate. So I called up a local Allstate insurance agent and told him what I had and what I needed insured and he did some checking and figuring and called me back and said "no problem we would love to be your new insurance provider" and he quoted me MUCH LESS cost than State Farm had ever been. I ended up having him quote me to cover my car, pickup, and horse trailers. Again, thru Allstate I was able to cover all 4 vehicles for what State Farm was charging to cover just the car. This was several years ago. Yes, I've made claims (on the vehicles, not on the home/barn/property) and I've been 100% satisfied. I laugh now when at State Farm commercial comes on tv and makes all their false promises. I will never go back to State Farm. Ask around and call around, you may end up being thrilled that State Farm does not insure "farms".



Marty said:


> Now I'm ticked. We initially put up a farm sign out front when we realized that paramedics could not locate our home to help my mother during a heart attack. Around here, you always need some kind of landmark to describe exactly where you are and at the time, and even now we don't have street signs.
> 
> Today we are informed by State Farm Insurance that due to our Farm Sign, we are running a business therefore they are going to cancel our homeowners insurance. Hus explained to them this is a Hobby Farm, agriculture etc. those are my personal horses, pets, etc. I obviously don't make money off of them, quite a joke in itself, but it made no difference. Does not matter if we have been insured with them for many years, always paid our premiums on time, etc. We are canceled.
> 
> ...


----------



## coopermini (Aug 25, 2010)

We have changed Ins companies a couple times in the past 3 years. Not fun at all. First company we were with for 15 plus years the agent was a friend and he basically fudged the fact that we were a farm and kept us sliding along. We thought we were covered as we had an "incidental farm rider?",which we were told was small farm coverage. A newspaper story about us alerted others in his office that we were infact a farm that sold something. We were notified the same day that we were not covered and the company would be dropping us. Found a new agent and insurance policy that actually covered us and everything we did (better coverage for only a little more $). Then after 1 year they decided that they weren't comfortable covering our maple syrup. Now have new company but same agent that is comfortable with everything, horses, cattle, breeding, showing, greenhouses, maple syrup etc.

What we did discover was that even with the old company that we thought we were covered with for years if we had any claims and they dicovered that we actually sold anything (profit or not) from the farm they would not cover us at all and would deny any claims. The also pointed out that it was fraud to not disclose any activies such as farm animals,farm crops and produce, any at home businesses etc. From what we learned most homeowners polices will not cover more than a couple animals and some will not cover even 1. So if you think not hanging a sign is protecting you, you very well might be making a huge mistake.

Good Luck!


----------



## Connie Ballard (Aug 26, 2010)

We moved to our farm in 1982, became members of Ohio Farm Bureau and signed up with Nationwide Insurance...who was were hand in hand working with farmers. We had a farm policy, Cherokee Stables, since about 1985. Then a college kid shows up in late 1990's doing a survey for Nationwide, taking pics of our farm for our policy records....(hmm...?). Next thing we get a questionaire asking how many horses we board in our riding stable. I spoke with my agent, his regional boss, the corporate office...tried to explain we don't board and it isnt a RIDING stable...my horses are 38" and below.

It was SOOOOOOOOO frustrating....next thing my agent wouldnt return calls (and I was nice...no reson for him to avoid me). I knew a cancellation was coming, so we switched to Cincinnati Insurance company. The agent is a horseman, polo player....but understands horses, liability, insurance needs so that was great. We had just cancelled our policy...when NATIONWIDE's letter arrived cancling us...due to having horses...which we had here on the farm for 18 yrs with Nationwide...???

Nationwide was started by Farm Bureau...and was originally called Farm Bureau Insurance...then broke off and called themselves Nationwide. Tim is an ATV Safety Trainer who worked over 20 yrs with Ohio Farm Bureau trying to teach ATV Safety in a program with Nationwide/Ohio Farm Bureau. Amazing to me that Nationwide would drop farm people...but they will and did. I was glad we got to cancel before their letter arrived canceling us. Strange too..we'd never had a claim!


----------



## jlh (Aug 26, 2010)

so we switched to Cincinnati Insurance company. The agent is a horseman, polo player....but understands horses, liability, insurance needs so that was great.

Cincinnati pulled the same thing on us that Nationwide pulled on you.


----------



## FoRebel (Aug 26, 2010)

We're covered under American Family with a Farm and Ranch policy.


----------



## Jean_B (Aug 28, 2010)

In my neck of the woods, the ONLY insurance company I could find that would cover me because of the minis was Farm Bureau. I told the agents from Farmers and State Farm that they should change their name, as it was a crock of horse pucky. They didn't see the humor in my comment....blithering humorless idiots!!


----------

